# Bees covering front of hive...



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Sounds like to me that they need more VENTILATION {spelling?????] They do this when the weather gets hotter especially in hot weather.


----------



## DLee (May 30, 2003)

I did place a couple of pieces of wood under the top cover to create about a half inch space. Maybe this will help a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Has it been really hot there? Also you may want to try bottom supering. This can be a sign or crowding and congestion which can lead to swarming. You may want to check and see if brood nest is honey bound.

Clay


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

another super might not hurt either,


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sometimes it's ventilation. Sometimes it's getting ready to swarm. Somtimes it's a mating flight for the queen. I'd work on ventilation and room first and see what happens.


----------



## mnist (Jun 16, 2003)

>Sounds like to me that they need more VENTILATION

What's a good way for me to do this (aside from running down to WalMart for a couple fans


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A search on "ventilation" brings up at least a hundred results. Here are a few:
http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000277.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000367.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000542.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000430.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000262.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000154.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum12/HTML/000019.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000732.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000306.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The cheap, simple short term solution is put a stick in either between the inner cover and the cover or between the inner cover and the top box. A good longer term solution is a Screened Bottom Board (SBB available from Brush Mt). http://www.beeequipment.com/search.asp Search for Product 669 The best solution s a SBB and a DE modification kit. http://www.beeworks.com/ModKitdetails.htm 

A slatted rack will help (Brushy mt. search for product 672.

Or if you're handy you can build any or all of these. The plans for the slatted rack and the screened bottom board are here: http://www.beesource.com/plans/index.htm 

And the Miller feeder (see plans in the link above) adds some ventilation. You can buy a version of this from http://www.bee-commerce.com/ click on the "hive top feeder"


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

Yo Darin, 

I had a bundle-o-bees hanging from the lip of their front porch a week ago. I added two shallow supers and the bundle went away, presumably away inside! 

I'm curious how many of you add two supers at a time, and not just one when the rest are 7/10 full.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My theory is that bees not only need somewhere to store nectar but somwhere to spread it out to dry. Two half full supers dry up faster than one full super.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

when's it foundation ,I add 1 at a time,on drawn comb I add at least 2,If the hive is strong maybe 3.>>>>Mark


----------



## xen (Jun 12, 2003)

I drilled a 5/8 hole in the upper deep. Maybe popcicle sticks glued to the corners of the inside cover might also help with the ventilation if thay is the problem.


----------

